# Meander Creek Reservoir



## DJSamwise

I drove over Meander on my way to an appointment the other day and I'm guessing that there is no fishing on it? I saw fish feeding ALL OVER! That was from the highway at 65 mph too. If you can fish this even from the shore or something let me know because I'm game.


----------



## Steel Cranium

Search for 'meander' in this forum. It was all pretty well covered a few months ago.


----------



## jayb

Nope, can't fish there. They will write you up real quick.​ See this thread.​


----------



## laurajb

LOL DJ, I have been wanting to sneak in there for years......!!!!!!!!!!!! It is austintowns drinking water and you have never been able to fish there.... I know some people that have snuck in. The fish are huge and all over... But if you get caught they take your equipment and you get a pretty heafty fine. (so I hear)...


----------



## TheSonicMarauder

laurajb said:


> LOL DJ, I have been wanting to sneak in there for years......!!!!!!!!!!!! It is austintowns drinking water and you have never been able to fish there.... I know some people that have snuck in. The fish are huge and all over... But if you get caught they take your equipment and you get a pretty heafty fine. (so I hear)...


its also a wildlife preserve... my buddy lives on kirk road when crosses the southern tip of the reservoir


----------



## laurajb

Yes it is sonic... You can see deer everytime you drive by if you are watching close.... I love it. Lipkey rd runs along it also.


----------



## whjr15

laurajb said:


> But if you get caught they take your equipment and you get a pretty heafty fine. (so I hear)...


well thats what a snoopy pole is for!! just bring that and a plastic worm, and youre only out a few bucks!!

now the hefty fine on the other hand.......


lol


----------



## jiggin'fool

man deer and huge fish.... sounds like that is the place i should be hunting and fishing! too bad for us.... could you imagine if they ever did open one of the no fishing resevoirs around here how many people would be out there.... I would probably be one of them though!!!


----------



## griffon

Not to worry, without your new Allstar flippin stick, the fish would be safe. Hey, Mike (oops didn't mean to use your name on the internet LOL) a buddy and I will be chasing 'skies tonight. Call ya tomorrow and let you know. FYI, starting to get buck fever. Saw a couple slammers across the road last night, and have started tuning the equipment (string and cables, new arrows and broadheads). Later Chief...


----------



## dwt192002

Youngstown, parts of Boardman, and I think some other peoples water supply. You will get a nice hefty fine and your equipment will be the game wardens. I have fished the back waters before and was so nervous that I didnt catch anything and left after about 20 minutes.

Personally, its best kept like it is. I dont want mass amounts of people fishing in MY drinking water. Humans have an unbelievable ability to ruin things rather quickly.


----------



## laurajb

I would be mad if they took my snoopy pole........ lol...  And yes, humans would ruin it fast....


----------



## jayb

Yup, with all the overgrown pines and several inches of pine needles under them around most of the lake, it would only take 1 cigarette butt to light the whole place up.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

no the fine is only 96$ i have been in their befor people under 16 dont git fined but git a letter sent home to you perents but adult git fine 96$. i have caught huge pike out of their by the dam you hook on to 5lb+ bass about every 10 cast i know people who have caught 2 lb crappy out of their it has carp chanel cats bull heads and flathead small and large mouth bass sauger pike and crappy like you cant beliveand dont forget about white bass and perch. Go in their with 15LB test with a bucketfull of creek chubs and have a blast. i have caught 25in+ chanel cats.


----------



## bck15

This may be a dumb question, but whats the yellow strip that you see in the water when you cross on the highway? Does it have something to do with the construction?


----------



## jayb

Thats a floating boom to contain any debris and or oil that the construction puts in the water. They actually made the contractor replace the hydraulic oil in his equipment with vegetable oil to minimize the pollution.


----------

